# Motorcycle Carrier On Rear Of Trailer ???



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Has anyone installed a class III hitch to the rear frame of their trailer, and haul a full size dirt bike in a carrier ??? I have a 21RS and need to get a dirt bike and quad out to the desert. The quad will fit in the back of my truck, but not with my bike. I have heard about people hualing the bike on the back of the trailer, but that makes me kind of nervous ... I am sure it has to mess with the tounge weight. Also, I am not to crazy about not seeing the bike in my mirrors.

Has anyone here tried this, or have any other suggestion ???? TIA, Kurt T.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

According to Keystone, even putting a bicycle rack back there is verboten and will void the warranty, although many have with no problems. Personally, I think a full size motorcycle would be a bit much. I wouldn't do it. Sorry.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

While camping last week at topsail we talked with a retirree that had a huge fifth wheel with a trailer attached to it. He used it for his Harley. The unique thing was that it had one swivel tire in the middle of the trailer. I asked if it was legal. He said he was told it was. The only concern he had was that it made his total setup close to 70' and that may be illegal. U might get some info on the darkside. Good luck.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sounds like an odd setup. Not sure Id wanna be around him on the highway.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have seen several people haul two quads on the back of there trailers, by simply adding two reciever hitches on each side of the frame at the rear.. This way it would be removeable. Then they extend out from there about 7-8 feet. They add a wheel whith suspension on each side at the center.. This wheel couldnt turn, because it would effect sway.. So they would drag the wheels around corners.. For most it wouldnt be a big deal, as most dont really put all that many miles on a camper anyway.. Plus those little 8 inch tires are very cheap.

But this way you could haul a bike, or whatever, and not effect the tongue weight.. For just one bike, you could extend out 3 feet with a couple wheels under this and it would work well.. It wouldnt effect the tongue much..

It is something you'd have to engineer, and do some math with though.. But if the wheels were placed in the right spot, you could carry a lots of weight back there..

There are many safe ways to haul stuff on the back of the camper, you just need to make sure it is very strong.

Maybe its a Colorado thing, but I have seen several versions of these rear carriers with from 4 dirtbikes, to 2 quads.

Question? What kind of dirtbike?

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I just don't think the frame of the Outback was designed for that type of weight. Can you do it? Yep probably can. Will it hold up? That's the question. If you attach it to the bumper no way, if you weld on to the frame you might be able to but as Doug noted it will void any warranty.

I did see a guy with a moped riding on the tongue once, must have relocated the batteries and the propane tanks though - but not sure where.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Y-Guy said:


> While camping last week at topsail we talked with a retirree that had a huge fifth wheel with a trailer attached to it. He used it for his Harley. The unique thing was that it had one swivel tire in the middle of the trailer. I asked if it was legal. He said he was told it was. The only concern he had was that it made his total setup close to 70' and that may be illegal. U might get some info on the darkside. Good luck.


My dad had a single wheel trailer when I was a kid.. It bolted to the back bumper and swivled on the wheel.. no hitch needed.. They have been out since the 30's.. This one was for hauling hunting dogs..

Carey


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This is just a thought....Isn't this what the ROO was designed for? And they make it in a 23KRS too.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have seen these products used on the back of a large truck pulling a 5th wheel as well as on the back of motorhomes:

http://bigdiscountrv.com/motorcycle_hydralift.htm

how about one of these:

http://ccrsport.com/motocar.html


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about a reciever hitch for the front of your TV? This way, you can still haul the Quad and the dirt bike to locations away from the campground.

I have one and it works GREAT!!!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is something I found when I was trying to find a generator solution:

http://www.campingtrek.com/carriers.html

kinda pricey, but, I went by his place and it is a pretty cool product. The way it is designed, the weight is on the carrier instead of the TT, so you don't have the potential frame damge issues. Also, because of the way that the connection and the caster are designed, you can back up with it still attached without worrying about it jacknifing ( I saw a demonstration, and it really works like they say )


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I saw one of those setups at the beach last week---I think it had blue ox on the trailer--it looked pretty cool and was more like pulling doubles...you may find it on a web search....good luck!

found it------http://www.blueox.us/top_blueox.jpg

the link didn't come up right but it is the sportcarrierII


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

*"Question? What kind of dirtbike?"* - 06' WR450F

*"This is just a thought....Isn't this what the ROO was designed for? And they make it in a 23KRS too."* - I would love a KRS but I do not have room in my driveway for it. The only toy hauler that would fit is a Warrior FK1900 and we dont want to go that route. If I ever decide to pay for storage again, it will be a 28KRS all the way !!!

*"How about a reciever hitch for the front of your TV? This way, you can still haul the Quad and the dirt bike to locations away from the campground. I have one and it works GREAT!!!"* - OC, I have seen this a couple times and thought about it. Can you tell me more? Does anyone make recievers for the front of a vehicle, or is it custom fab? Does the bike block air flow and affect cooling? Does the bike block the headlights?

Thanks again everyone. - Kurt T.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Front Mout Hitches here --> Clicky Air flow and/or headlight blockage would vary by bike and carrier


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> *"How about a reciever hitch for the front of your TV? This way, you can still haul the Quad and the dirt bike to locations away from the campground. I have one and it works GREAT!!!"* - OC, I have seen this a couple times and thought about it. Can you tell me more? Does anyone make recievers for the front of a vehicle, or is it custom fab? Does the bike block air flow and affect cooling? Does the bike block the headlights?


The hitch is a standard hitch. Call a few shops in your area...think I paid about $200 for the hitch and the install. Then all you need is a motorcycle platform.

I guess you could get a custom hitch built for the front that has two recievers vs the standard one in the middle....this would sure add a lot of stability.

As far as headlights go...you would have the determine that based on your TV and the lenght of the dirt bike. Do you tow a lot at night?

Air flow...just get the reciever out far enough and to create a pocket where air will flow around the bike then hitting the front of your TV.


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

I hear your delema with hauling a quad and a dirtbike. I have found these racks and am planning on getting one the future because I will have 2 quads to haul. Makes it easier. You can find them by searching atv truck carrier. Here are a couple links to some carriers. They can carry 2 quads in the back to the truck and still have storage under the bikes.

http://www.discountramps.com/atv-truck-rack.htm

http://www.bulldogatv.com/

Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gberiksen said:


> I hear your delema with hauling a quad and a dirtbike. I have found these racks and am planning on getting one the future because I will have 2 quads to haul. Makes it easier. You can find them by searching atv truck carrier. Here are a couple links to some carriers. They can carry 2 quads in the back to the truck and still have storage under the bikes.
> 
> http://www.discountramps.com/atv-truck-rack.htm
> 
> ...


Dem's some really nice racks!

What about us poor SUV'ers?


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> Sounds like an odd setup. Not sure Id wanna be around him on the highway.


It's called a "recreational double." A pickup, towing a 5er, can "legally" tow another trailer behind it. Don't know if I'd want to be responsible for one.


----------

